

Guitar Hero without a guitar - brewski
http://procrastineering.blogspot.com/2009/10/guitar-hero-without-guitar.html

======
brewski
Also in this post is a video demonstrating multiple people using the same
surface table with different keyboards. I find most of the projects in Johnny
Lee's posts to be innovating.

